# Poll:  What Did/Do You Do To Protect Yourself From COVID-19?



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2022)

Tell us what you've been doing since 2020 and 2021 and 2022 to protect yourself from COVID-19.  This is a multiple choice poll. You may select as many responses as you have done.


----------



## suds00 (Feb 8, 2022)

i did and continue to do  most of the usual ones .hopefully as the disease becomes endemic that will suffice.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2022)

I answered the poll, but I think it's basically confusing. It asks what we have been doing since 2020, 2021, and 2022. What does that mean? Some of those things were done in 2020 and then stopped. One example is "quarantine." I clicked Yes for that, but only quarantined in 2020, before the vaccine came along.  But the way the question is worded, it sounds like I've been quarantining SINCE 2020. That is not true, of course.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2022)

Adjusting to the pandemic wasn't much of a hardship for me.

I suppose I did experience some stress over the unknown and the possibility of getting sick. 

It was a bit of an adjustment to shop every couple of weeks instead of running to the store every day or two.

_"You just roll with it, baby." -_ Steve Winwood / Will Jennings


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I answered the poll, but I think it's basically confusing. It asks what we have been doing since 2020, 2021, and 2022. What does that mean? Some of those things were done in 2020 and then stopped. One example is "quarantine." I clicked Yes for that, but only quarantined in 2020, before the vaccine came along.  But the way the question is worded, it sounds like I've been quarantining SINCE 2020. That is not true, of course.


All I meant is the things that you've been doing over the past 3 years nothing more than that.  It doesn't mean or it doesn't have to mean since 2020...


----------



## win231 (Feb 8, 2022)

The only things I've been doing are the same things I always do - washing hands & not touching my face while I'm out.
I don't care for crowds, anyway.  I've visited friends & they've been visiting me.  Some are vaccinated, some are not.  I don't ask & I don't care.
I'm not.  I only wear a mask when shopping because it's required; not because I think it protects.
I've never asked any visitors to wear a mask, either.  I've had several contractors & plumbers in my house.  Only one wore a mask because he said it was his company's policy.
That's been working for me, so I see no reason to change.  I don't mess with success.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## David777 (Feb 8, 2022)

Did not do poll as was never so simple, and evolved over months.  Some of the time depending on specific situations, did some of those things. The "Worn a mask" item for instance is certainly the most dependent on situation.  Early during the pandemic during our lockdown, it took weeks of posting on my local Nextdoor site to silence the stubborn numbers that thought everyone outdoors running and exercising were supposed to be wearing masks.  Those that kept trying to spread guilt trips on anyone that didn't interpret policy as they did.  The amount of back and forth hostile posting in several threads was ridiculous.

Yeah, people that never even read policies but rather received information from clueless tv reporters making terse comments. It wasn't enough to just post links to our county health department policy page because many continued to misinterpret that legalese like text.  I had to comment line by line explaining what sentences meant since so many in this era have poor reading comprehension skills.  And then that stopped but then there is much more pandemic nonsense we could discuss.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2022)

In many ways, life went on as usual.  This is a farming and fishing area and that doesn't stop.  We still had to go shopping which we did quite often as an excuse to get out.  We could also take different routes to town. We went out as much as we wanted because this is a sparsely populated area, and we don't socialise a lot.  As time went on, it was obvious that people were adhering less and less to rules, but few people had problems with Covid.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 8, 2022)

In addition to masks, shots etc:Stayed as well informed as possible from reliable sources. Encouraged people who were “on the fence “to respect the science to protect themselves& others.


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 8, 2022)

I find it hard to understand the 13% who have not been vaccinated and the nearly 18% who aren't boosted. Huh?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

I did just about everything on the list.. I even became a hermit for the last 2 years basically... but I still got it..albeit at the beginning of the pandemic,  but my husband who was working all through the pandemic got it and brought it home..


----------



## Uptosnuff (Feb 8, 2022)

What I have done:
Make sure I eat healthy, nutritious foods
Make sure I exercise
Make sure I have plenty of vitamin D

In other words, I am ensuring I have a strong, healthy immune system.  I am being responsible for me.  I am not calling out others for supposed "selfish behaviors" and trying to push unsupported, contradictory "science".


----------



## suds00 (Feb 8, 2022)

the science changed as medical people learned more about how to mitigate the effects of the virus. science always changes as more is learned.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 8, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I find it hard to understand the 13% who have not been vaccinated and the nearly 18% who aren't boosted. Huh?


They're being sacrificed, like God sacrificed his only son.


----------



## win231 (Feb 8, 2022)

Irwin said:


> They're being sacrificed, like God sacrificed his only son.


Yup, that's it.  We've all had 'nuf 'o life.


----------



## win231 (Feb 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I did just about everything on the list.. I even became a hermit for the last 2 years basically... but I still got it..albeit at the beginning of the pandemic,  but my husband who was working all through the pandemic got it and brought it home..


Maybe you got it from another hermit.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

win231 said:


> Maybe you got it from another hermit.


that was the problem.. my o/h wasn't a hermit.. I stayed home, having retired 2 years previously  he went to work still, full time , he was supposed to be getting tested every morning when he got to work, and wearing a mask all day too ( which is what he was telling me) ....but I discovered much later  he was also going to the pub at lunchtime, with a group of people from work ...so despite his promise to me that he was being careful in case I got it due to my real care.. he brought it home to me......we're now living apart...


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ......we're now living apart...


WHAT?


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 8, 2022)

Actually, I had quite a few of those things mandated to me as I live in NJ and in a Senior Living facility.  Since COVID-19 grabbed me at the outset of the pandemic, I was pretty well protected, as I carried the antibodies.  I am still tested to this date every 3 months and still have them.  Of course I did get vaccinated and had the booster since I also subsequently underwent radiation treatments to both lungs.  Pfizer felt that my immune system may have been slightly compromised by those treatments, so I opted for the booster to be on the safe side.  Of course I was sick as all get out after each shot.  Having the antibodies will do that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 8, 2022)

I just recently got vaccinated (2nd shot on Jan 19th) but was taking other precautions, including social distancing pretty regularly. The exception that put me a little closer to others in a confined space was when I took a couple of bus trips to Atlantic City. I was blessed to not have a seat mates going and lots of empty seats all around me coming back on one of the trips. Masks are mandated to ride the bus. I take Zinc on a regular basis and have always almost obsessively been a hand washer. I've also been taking Vit D which is supposed to be helpful.

I go to the supermarket when they first open and usually only one or two other customers are there at that time. I have gone to Costco about three times since the pandemic. It's usually more crowded but I still try to keep my distance. My sister was annoyed at me for quite awhile because I refused dinner invitations due to COVID concerns about some of the guests. She and her S.O. had been vaccinated. I was exposed to my son when he had COVID but didn't catch it.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 9, 2022)

suds00 said:


> i did and continue to do  most of the usual ones .hopefully as the disease becomes endemic that will suffice.


Me too!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that was the problem.. my o/h wasn't a hermit.. I stayed home, having retired 2 years previously  he went to work still, full time , he was supposed to be getting tested every morning when he got to work, and wearing a mask all day too ( which is what he was telling me) ....but I discovered much later  he was also going to the pub at lunchtime, with a group of people from work ...so despite his promise to me that he was being careful in case I got it due to my real care.. he brought it home to me......we're now living apart...


Sorry to hear that, Holly.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that was the problem.. my o/h wasn't a hermit.. I stayed home, having retired 2 years previously  he went to work still, full time , he was supposed to be getting tested every morning when he got to work, and wearing a mask all day too ( which is what he was telling me) ....but I discovered much later  he was also going to the pub at lunchtime, with a group of people from work ...so despite his promise to me that he was being careful in case I got it due to my real care.. he brought it home to me......we're now living apart...


These are difficult times for you.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Sorry to hear that, Holly.


thank you Sunny, it's been a  seriously heartbreaking time


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2022)

Jules said:


> These are difficult times for you.


It certainly has been Jules, very difficult indeed.. can't remember a more upsetting time in my life tbh... but I won't labour the point on the forum.. ...


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2022)

Take care @hollydolly. We ❤ you!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Take care @hollydolly. We ❤ you!


bless you PB,..you'll make me cry... I'm constantly on the edge of tears, trying to be normal on here.. have hidden it all for a while now..


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> bless you PB,..you'll make me cry... I'm constantly on the edge of tears, trying to be normal on here.. have hidden it all for a while now..


So sorry @hollydolly I hope things will get better for you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Actually, I had quite a few of those things mandated to me as I live in NJ and in a Senior Living facility.  Since COVID-19 grabbed me at the outset of the pandemic, I was pretty well protected, as I carried the antibodies.  I am still tested to this date every 3 months and still have them.  Of course I did get vaccinated and had the booster since I also subsequently underwent radiation treatments to both lungs.  Pfizer felt that my immune system may have been slightly compromised by those treatments, so I opted for the booster to be on the safe side.  Of course I was sick as all get out after each shot.  Having the antibodies will do that.


I don't remember if I knew that you had gotten COVID back then.  I'm sorry for what you went through with that and the radiation treatments. I hope that you are well now.

@hollydolly  Ditto what I said to Lewkat, except the radiation, of course. I hope both your lives will be better moving forward.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 9, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't remember if I knew that you had gotten COVID back then.  I'm sorry for what you went through with that and the radiation treatments. I hope that you are well now.
> 
> @hollydolly  Ditto what I said to Lewkat, except the radiation, of course. I hope both your lives will be better moving forward.


Thank you Diva.  It's over and done with and I am ok for the nonce.  Praying it stays that way.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 9, 2022)

Because I work, I'm around other people on a daily basis...but...I _always_ wear an N95 mask. I stay as far away as possible from my coworkers, rarely go to restaurants, shop with DD early on Sunday mornings when the stores where we shop are nearly empty of others, and give a _very_ wide berth to anybody without a mask.

One brother died of covid early on before there was a vaccine, one brother has had covid after being vaccinated (but before he got the booster), another brother and his wife and son all had it, DGD/DGS/DSIL all had it. DGD and DGS were both vaccinated and boostered and had very mild cases. They spend a lot of time with friends in bars and restaurants. DSIL? Refused to be vaccinated and was very ill but got lucky and had the monoclonal antibody infusion. He still refuses the vaccine...never mind that he's been reminded that he is putting the rest of us at risk, and that at my advanced age... You get the picture. My take on his refusal? Selfish and silly. He says it's because it's "too new". It doesn't help that his mother insists that it's "the devil's work".


----------



## win231 (Feb 9, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Because I work, I'm around other people on a daily basis...but...I _always_ wear an N95 mask. I stay as far away as possible from my coworkers, rarely go to restaurants, shop with DD early on Sunday mornings when the stores where we shop are nearly empty of others, and give a _very_ wide berth to anybody without a mask.
> 
> One brother died of covid early on before there was a vaccine, one brother has had covid after being vaccinated (but before he got the booster), another brother and his wife and son all had it, DGD/DGS/DSIL all had it. DGD and DGS were both vaccinated and boostered and had very mild cases. They spend a lot of time with friends in bars and restaurants. DSIL? Refused to be vaccinated and was very ill but got lucky and had the monoclonal antibody infusion. He still refuses the vaccine...never mind that he's been reminded that he is putting the rest of us at risk, and that at my advanced age... You get the picture. My take on his refusal? Selfish and silly. He says it's because it's "too new". It doesn't help that his mother insists that it's "the devil's work".


Whether or not someone gets Covid and how serious it is, is not as simple as we would like it to be.  As you noted, anyone can get Covid, whether or not they are vaccinated - much like flu shots.
In fact, Bob Saget died of Covid after being vaccinated; one of the few publicized incidents.  Obviously, they don't want the vaccinations to stop, so they avoid any information that would encourage that.
Your "Take" is part of the "Covid Blame Game" which is how you deal with frustration.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 9, 2022)

Drank enough alcohol to kill it or at least make it think twice before visiting my body. True story bro.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2022)

My heart is with you @hollydolly


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Drank enough alcohol to kill it or at least make it think twice before visiting my body. True story bro.


I hear you.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 10, 2022)

Bob Saget died of a head injury, not Covid.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 10, 2022)

Bob Saget died from head trauma, his family announces
""Full House" actor Bob Saget's family confirmed Wednesday that he died from head trauma. The 65-year-old comedian was found dead in his Orlando hotel room last month. CBS Los Angeles has more."
https://www.yahoo.com/news/bob-saget-died-head-trauma-023302477.html


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2022)

> In fact, Bob Saget died of Covid after being vaccinated; one of the few publicized incidents. Obviously, they don't want the vaccinations to stop, so they avoid any information that would encourage that.



According to the news, he died of a head injury.  What is your source that he "died of Covid," Win?


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> According to the news, he died of a head injury.  What is your source that he "died of Covid," Win?


You never saw the initial reports?
https://abc7news.com/bob-saget-death-covid-19-people-magazine-article-autopsy-report/11460513/

https://people.com/tv/bob-saget-spoke-about-covid-diagnosis-before-death-at-age-65/

_“It is not good, it does not feel good,” he continued. “I don’t know if I had Delta or … I might have had a combo. Maybe at one point they [Delta and Omicron] were working together.”
Although Saget did not disclose when he battled COVID, the episode was recorded just days before he was found dead in his Ritz-Carlton Orlando hotel room after performing the night before in Jacksonville, Fla._


----------



## 1955 (Feb 10, 2022)

Glad to see most people here are taking all the right steps. As for getting vaccinated compared to all the other crap that has gone through my body it just seems like a no brainier.

All the hoopla over this vaccine just doesn't make sense.  Doctors hand out prescriptions like candy yet many of these pharmaceuticals have side effects that should scare the CRAP out-of-you. People seem happy to take them & not much is ever said about their side effects.

When I went into the service we stood in lines & got every known vaccination known to man. I don’t recall anybody upset about that.  While working around blood products again I was vaccinated for all the known blood born diseases - never thought anything about that either.

The statistics have shown this vaccine to be one of safest ever produced yet many people continue to be polarized over it – really!

I’m more concerned about the food, water & pharmaceuticals doctors want to push me.  In my book these are much more concerning than getting poked with another vaccine.

Just had to get that out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2022)

1955 said:


> Glad to see most people here are taking all the right steps. As for getting vaccinated compared to all the other crap that has gone through my body it just seems like a no brainier.
> 
> All the hoopla over this vaccine just doesn't make sense.  Doctors hand out prescriptions like candy yet many of these pharmaceuticals have side effects that should scare the CRAP out-of-you. People seem happy to take them & not much is ever said about their side effects.
> 
> ...


Good post and very true about the prescription drugs that these same people eat like candy.  I think the vaccine 'rebels' are mostly driven by political leaning or religion.  Either way, the only valid reason for refusing a vaccination during a deadly worldwide pandemic is because you are allergic to some ingredients in vaccines and your health is already severely compromised.  that needs to be verified in writing by that person's physician, a legal doctor, not a conspiracy quack.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 10, 2022)

1955 said:


> Glad to see most people here are taking all the right steps. As for getting vaccinated compared to all the other crap that has gone through my body it just seems like a no brainier.
> 
> All the hoopla over this vaccine just doesn't make sense.  Doctors hand out prescriptions like candy yet many of these pharmaceuticals have side effects that should scare the CRAP out-of-you. People seem happy to take them & not much is ever said about their side effects.
> 
> ...


"The statistics have shown this vaccine to be one of safest ever produced"


"Anaphylaxis​Anaphylaxis is a severe type of allergic reaction with symptoms such as hives, difficulty breathing, low blood pressure, or significant swelling of the tongue or lips.* Anaphylaxis after COVID-19 vaccination is rare. *Learn more about COVID-19 vaccines and allergic reactions, including anaphylaxis.

Thrombosis with Thrombocytopenia Syndrome (TTS)​*Thrombosis with thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS) *is a rare but serious adverse event that causes blood clots or issues with clotting.* TTS after COVID-19 vaccination is rare.* Learn more about COVID-19 vaccines and adverse events, including TTS.

Myocarditis and Pericarditis​Myocarditis is inflammation of the heart muscle, and pericarditis is inflammation of the outer lining of the heart. *Myocarditis and pericarditis after COVID-19 vaccination are rare*. Learn more about COVID-19 vaccines and adverse events, including myocarditis and pericarditis.

Guillain-Barré Syndrome (GBS)​Guillain-Barré Syndrome (GBS) is a rare disorder where the body’s immune system damages nerve cells, causing muscle weakness and sometimes paralysis. *GBS* *after COVID-19 vaccination is rare."*
I know other vaccines have the risk of serious side effects but they were tested longer and in time proven safe. No one knows yet the the outcome in 5 + years what effects people will experience. Some would rather wait and risk covid then end up with serious health problems due to the above and possibly other so far unknown effects. Not everyone who gets covid dies. 

I'm not anti vax. I've had every vaccine up until these for covid. 

It's a personal choice to be vaccinated or not.
I weighed the risks, then asked my doctor who weighed my risk, she advised against my being vaccinated due to my health issues.

I believe in a person's right to choose what they feel is right for them.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 10, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> I believe in a person's right to choose what they feel is right for them.


It's great we live in a country where we have this right.


Becky1951 said:


> "Anaphylaxis
> Thrombosis with Thrombocytopenia Syndrome (TTS)
> Myocarditis and Pericarditis
> Guillain-Barré Syndrome (GBS)


All these concerns are rare and can occur with many substances such as MSG.  If you believe you are predispose to these issue by all means do what your doc says.

Life is full of risks & its always a challenge to sort things out.


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

1955 said:


> It's great we live in a country where we have this right.
> 
> All these concerns are rare and can occur with many substances such as MSG.  If you believe you are predispose to these issue by all means do what your doc says.
> 
> Life is full of risks & its always a challenge to sort things out.


In your post (#40) you say doctors hand out prescription drugs like candy & push drugs on you.  Here, you say, "do what your doc says."  Most doctors will tell everybody to "Get the vaccine."  When would you know when to do what your doctor says & when not to?
That's what makes it a personal decision, rather than "I got the vaccine, so you should, too."


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good post and very true about the prescription drugs that these same people eat like candy.  I think the vaccine 'rebels' are mostly driven by political leaning or religion.  Either way, the only valid reason for refusing a vaccination during a deadly worldwide pandemic is because you are allergic to some ingredients in vaccines and your health is already severely compromised.  that needs to be verified in writing by that person's physician, a legal doctor, not a conspiracy quack.


Mistaken assumption that "These people eat prescription drugs like candy."
No, only people who robotically do everything their doctor says to do eat drugs like candy. 
When a doctor gives me advice, I think it through.  If it makes sense to me, I take it.  If it doesn't, I don't.  Experience is a great teacher & it taught me well.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> When a doctor gives me advice, I think it through.  If it makes sense to me, I take it.  If it doesn't, I don't.  Experience is a great teacher & it taught me well.


Yep, totally agree with that!


----------



## suds00 (Feb 10, 2022)

doctors' recommend the vaccine for most people.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2022)

When I read statistics that tell me that over 90% of the deaths from Covid are in unvaccinated people, I think the medical advice is pretty much of a no-brainer. I agree with Seabreeze, this is politically/religiously motivated, and all the other nonsense being introduced to justify the suicidal noncompliance is just a collection of red herrings, to deflect attention from what the real argument is.

Any sane person with normal intelligence by now should have seen the writing on the wall. Period.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 10, 2022)

The antivax truckers up in Ottawa and other areas along the border are shutting down commerce and causing people to lose work. Businesses have closed because everything has come to a standstill and factories are stopping production.

We already have an auto shortage, which is driving up the price of cars. Ten year old cars are selling for more than what they sold for brand new!

These self-centered, pretentious antivax truckers have been convinced that vaccine mandates are the equivalent to being sent to the gas chambers in Nazi Germany. Or at least that's their premise. It could be that they just want to tear down the entire social structure because they hate humanity. They're anarchistic misanthropes.


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

Sunny said:


> When I read statistics that tell me that over 90% of the deaths from Covid are in unvaccinated people, I think the medical advice is pretty much of a no-brainer. I agree with Seabreeze, this is politically/religiously motivated, and all the other nonsense being introduced to justify the suicidal noncompliance is just a collection of red herrings, to deflect attention from what the real argument is.
> 
> Any sane person with normal intelligence by now should have seen the writing on the wall. Period.


Sane people with normal intelligence think for themselves & make their own health decisions & don't ridicule others who make a different decision than they made.
Such behavior not only shows their lack of maturity, it also shows their lack of confidence in their choice to get vaccinated.


----------



## Forerunner (Feb 10, 2022)

I avoided the toxic jab and built up natural immunity. I go out once a month and caught the plague from masked and probably people. I see the masked and vaxxed as a threat to my health, so I avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## Remy (Feb 10, 2022)

Vaccinated, boosted (required to keep my job in California.} I wear a mask everywhere. I still shop, especially thrift stores. I take vitamins and vit. D though not daily. Hand sanitizer in my car and purse, (and use it immediately when I get back in my car after shopping) wash hands when I get home.

Don't expect things to change anytime soon.


----------



## Oldntired (Feb 12, 2022)

I’ve been vaccinated and boosted. Wear my mask anytime I’m in a store and sanitize my hands, steering wheel, etc. as soon as I get back in the car. Wash my hands as soon as I get home. I’ve avoided crowds as much as possible and stopped taking my exercise class at the senior center. I’m going to start going back to my class in March. I just recently had a mild case of Covid…runny nose and slightly stopped up, very slight cough. No fever, aches, sore throat. I believe Covid is just floating around in the air.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2022)

Oldntired, that's interesting, because I had exactly the same symptoms (runny nose for one day, very annoying but nothing more), and tested negative the next day.  Did you test positive?  Mine turned out to be just a cold (or something), but it definitely wasn't Covid.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2022)

S


win231 said:


> Sane people with normal intelligence think for themselves & make their own health decisions & don't ridicule others who make a different decision than they made.
> Such behavior not only shows their lack of maturity, it also shows their lack of confidence in their choice to get vaccinated.


Yes, we obviously do make our own health decisions. Mine is to do what I can to stay healthy, and to use the miracles of medical science that have been proven to work.

900,000 people in this country are already dead from this disease. Millions more throughout the world. But your "decision" is to ignore the safe vaccine that will protect you, and keep up the smirky mocking about it.

Either:
a. You have a phobia of needles and/or vaccines
b. You have been brainwashed
c. You are intelligent enough to have been vaccinated, like most of us on this forum. But you enjoy being a troll, stirring up arguments, which in your case go on endlessly.

I wonder how you would feel about a person who smokes around the clock, has been smoking since his teens, and has been lucky enough not to have any bad health effects from it, or says so anyway... and keeps endlessly arguing on a social forum that the tobacco lobby is right, People should make their own "health decisions" about whether to smoke. You are living proof that the medical establishment is wrong, or prejudiced against the tobacco farmers or something.  How sane or intelligent would you sound?


----------



## suds00 (Feb 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> S
> 
> Yes, we obviously do make our own health decisions. Mine is to do what I can to stay healthy, and to use the miracles of medical science that have been proven to work.
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## Oldntired (Feb 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Oldntired, that's interesting, because I had exactly the same symptoms (runny nose for one day, very annoying but nothing more), and tested negative the next day.  Did you test positive?  Mine turned out to be just a cold (or something), but it definitely wasn't Covid.


Yes, I tested positive. I had been feeling off for a few days, then decided I better take a test. My husband got sick about a week later but only had a runny nose for about three days. I was expecting Covid to be some horrible thing…very surprised symptoms were so mild.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 13, 2022)

Oldntired said:


> Yes, I tested positive. I had been feeling off for a few days, then decided I better take a test. My husband got sick about a week later but only had a runny nose for about three days. I was expecting Covid to be some horrible thing…very surprised symptoms were so mild.


Some people have mild symptoms or even no symptoms while other people wind up in the hospital or die. The unvaccinated are far more likely to wind up in the latter category. It's like playing Russian roulette.


----------



## John cycling (Feb 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Yes, we obviously do make our own health decisions. Mine is to do what I can to stay healthy, and to use the miracles of medical science that have been proven to work.



The miracle is that so many people subscribe to their bogus BS, but considering the people who do, maybe not.   



Sunny said:


> I wonder how you would feel about a person who smokes around the clock, has been smoking since his teens, and has been lucky enough not to have any bad health effects from it, or says so anyway... and keeps endlessly arguing on a social forum that the tobacco lobby is right, People should make their own "health decisions" about whether to smoke. You are living proof that the medical establishment is wrong, or prejudiced against the tobacco farmers or something.  How sane or intelligent would you sound?



Actually a person like that is doing the same things that you do, i.e. poisoning yourself and then saying it's healthy.  



Irwin said:


> The unvaccinated are far more likely to wind up in the latter category.



Because we haven't been poisoned, huh.  Sure, keep believing that nonsense if it makes you feel better.   

@suds00 -  I never have and never will, which is why I'm healthy and you're not.  
.


----------



## suds00 (Feb 13, 2022)

John cycling said:


> The miracle is that so many people subscribe to their bogus BS, but considering the people who do, maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is nonsense yet you continue spewing it.hope that you never have to rely on any medicine to keep you alive.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> bless you PB,..you'll make me cry... I'm constantly on the edge of tears, trying to be normal on here.. have hidden it all for a while now..



@hollydolly , I'm so sorry to see this, dear friend.  Cannot imagine how betrayed that made you feel and how scared that early in the pandemic.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> @hollydolly , I'm so sorry to see this, dear friend.  Cannot imagine how betrayed that made you feel and how scared that early in the pandemic.


thank you Annie,


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2022)

I think most people have settled into a lifestyle that protects them as much as possible, and as much as they can stand. It seems to vary a lot from one person to another.  Some people, especially those with certain religion/political incllinations, apparently enjoy flirting with death. Others go to the other extreme.  Here's one example:

In the senior community where I live, most of us are reasonably careful and sane about Covid prevention. We have a nearly 100% vaccination rate and a very low (or nonexistent) death rate; I haven't heard of a single person in this community of about 9000 dying of it. But some manage to overdo everything, and this is no exception.

About a year ago, when the masking regulations and advice were much stricter than they are now, everybody wore a mask when going outdoors for a walk. If they were walking with a friend, they were careful to stay 6 feet apart. But for some people, that was still not enough. So if they were about to walk past you on the sidewalk, they would go out into the street and walk around you in a wide arc, leaving much more than 6 feet between you. Apparently, the much bigger risk of being hit by a car didn't bother them at all!

I guess this was considered either being considerate - after all, they were the ones assuming the risk of going out into the street, allowing you to have the sidewalk...  or maybe it was just a way of showing off how super-careful they were.  Or possibly their level of terror exceeded their level of common sense. Whatever the reason, it always struck me as ridiculous. After all, we were all masked, and we were outdoors, for heaven's sake!

While plenty of people are still wearing their masks outdoors, I haven't seen that walking in the street behavior for a long time now.  So little by little, largely thanks to vaccination, things are slowly improving.  We still have indoor mandates in my state (and the lowest death rate in the nation), but I have a feeling it will ease up soon.  We will all find whatever level of accommodation we are comfortable with.


----------



## Jules (Feb 15, 2022)

@Sunny - wow, 9000 in your senior community.  We have many average towns that don’t have half or even a quarter of that.

We never had to wear or wore masks outside, that was a personal choice.  On a sidewalk stepping off by the person approaching the traffic would step off (we were the one who could see the oncoming traffic) happens and would likely still happen except for the snowbanks.  Our sidewalks aren’t 6’ wide.  Obviously we didn’t step off it wasn’t safe to do so.  

We still go single file when meeting others.  I’ll be surprised if that goes away soon.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 15, 2022)

I wasn't aware of the overall outcome for you, Holly.  So sorry to read this.  Had another impression entirely.  At any rate, be well my friend and know we care about you.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 18, 2022)

Master of the art of holding my breath


----------



## win231 (Feb 18, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Master of the art of holding my breath


That only works for Mayors.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I wasn't aware of the overall outcome for you, Holly.  So sorry to read this.  Had another impression entirely.  At any rate, be well my friend and know we care about you.


thank you so much Lois, ..it was very difficult, and continues to be so...


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 19, 2022)

Forerunner said:


> I see the masked and vaxxed as a threat to my health


How so?


----------

